# Is Shimano still machining chainrings on DA, particularly on triples?



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

I realize the 7900 triple setup is not out yet (or may never be made?), but I've seen pictures of 6703 cranks and the middle ring for sure, looks to be cast or extruded, and not machined in regards to the arcane tooth profiles and ramps. The chainrings on 7800 double and 7803 triple cranks are beautifully sculpted out of a block of aluminum on a CNC machine and are machined all the way. Are chainrings on Ultegra or lower model triple cranks this way, e.g., extruded rather than machined?


----------

